# Lumberjack Pellets on sale at Rural King



## rkrider99 (May 28, 2021)

For anyone that has a Rural King in their area, Lumberjack pellets are on sale.
Regular price: $8.88 / 20# bag
Sale Price: $6.99 / 20# bag

AND

Winn-Dixie has bone-in whole pork butts on sale this weekend for $.99 / pound. I grabbed 6 of them, and figured I'm going to smoke them on my MES440 on Tuesday.

I just received my A-MAZE-N smoking tube, and my Inkbird Butane torch this past week.  All I needed is the pellets.

Researched the best brand of pellets to buy on this great site, which seems the consensus is Lumberjack. Also noticed Dick's Sporting Goods is supposed to have them. Well, our local Dick's only carrys the Hickory in stock for their normal price of $14.99 for the 20#. I wanted those, plus apple, plus try the competition blend. While doing a Google search, Rural King came up as a seller. Checked their website, saw the sale, and I was on my way today. They had pallets stacked with every flavor that Lumberjack makes. Picked up the Hickory, Apple Blend, and Competition Blend. I think I'm set for a while.

If you've got a Rural King in your area, check them out. I still don't get why Dick's sells the same product for almost twice the price.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 28, 2021)

Dung! We don't have  Rural King around.... So jealous...


----------



## Winterrider (May 28, 2021)

Pretty darn good deal @ $6.99
$14.99 is much to much to pay for 20#


----------



## jcam222 (May 28, 2021)

rkrider99 said:


> For anyone that has a Rural King in their area, Lumberjack pellets are on sale.
> Regular price: $8.88 / 20# bag
> Sale Price: $6.99 / 20# bag
> 
> ...


You ever look at the prices on sporting  goods at Dicks? They are just generally outrageous imo. I don’t use pellets but man I do love Rural King. We have one nearby. You can buy damn near anything there.


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2021)

Will try to score some pellets this weekend so thank you for the heads up, they were $5 a bag a year or 2 ago and sure wish they had 100% apple still


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2021)

A small retail appliance shop here in MN had a bunch of 100% Apple they were selling up here. Told a salesman I would bring my work truck (dock truck with lift gate) and a few hundred cash for the last four pallets they had. This idiot sold me 4 full pallets about three tons of pellet, a bit under, for $300. Pretty sure he got fired. I store them in the warehouse at work since I am in charge of it and sell bags on the side.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2021)

Great prices.
No Rural King in my area.
My local box store that handles Lumberjack pellets is $9.99 / 20# sack and used to go on sale for $6.99 twice a year.
Well, this year they only went $7.99 on sale.  Still a bargain as I needed Cherry and Mesquite.

I stopped buying "blends" as I don't like the eh flavor.  I used to blend my own and decided it wasn't worth the hassle of keeping another bucket of pellets.  After I run out of the Smokehouse pellets from Sam's I'm going straight oak in the hopper.
I use a smoke tube that gives the real flavor


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> A small retail appliance shop here in MN had a bunch of 100% Apple they were selling up here. Told a salesman I would bring my work truck (dock truck with lift gate) and a few hundred cash for the last four pallets they had. This idiot sold me 4 full pallets about three tons of pellet, a bit under, for $300. Pretty sure he got fired. I store them in the warehouse at work since I am in charge of it and sell bags on the side.


That was not a win win deal.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Jun 3, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You ever look at the prices on sporting  goods at Dicks? They are just generally outrageous imo. I don’t use pellets but man I do love Rural King. We have one nearby. You can buy damn near anything there.


they only seem to carry a couple of the flavors instead of everything that is listed for that store online. Wonder if they can order it in for someone. Id be coming in for Findlay.


----------

